# Very Worried Mom; Leila Vomiting from Panacur



## pinkpixie1588

Why else would I be awake at quarter to four in the morning except because I'm so worried I can't sleep. 

Leila went to the vet today. She has had soft stools off and on since I've had her. Some days it's fine, other days it seems very soft and almost 'greasy'. Since she tested positive for having been exposed to giardia (but didn't have the actual cysts in her stool), we were holding off on treatment, but the soft stools seemed to be getting more frequent, so I brought her in. They gave me Panacur in powder form to mix into her food once daily. The amount is very small. One packet works for ten pounds, so I was instructed to quarter it and give for 6 days. This drug is apparently very effective for giardia and ring/hook/tapeworms, so it sort of takes care of it all (although she did test neg. for worms). Also, she has only gained 1 oz in 6 weeks, which was really startling to me. I figure it has to be something (she had gained 3 oz in the 4 days between when I got her and we went to the vet here). 

I gave her her first dose last night at around 9pm. She ate a lot; must've been hungry. I was very excited because she can be fussy and sometimes doesn't eat as much as I'd like. Anyway, at around 2:30am, I wake up because she seems to have to go to the bathroom. She goes--very soft, liquid for some of it. Back to bed. About an hour later I wake up to vomit all over the bed. A LOT. Definitely all of her food. Clean her and the bed up. Back to bed. 20 min later, more vomit. Back to bed. 20 min more, again. Now the last two times it was a very small amount, mostly spit it seems, but it's still horrible to see her retching that way, and it's a horrible sound to wake up to. 

Now she's asleep up against me as I type this. She's very clingy and I'm sure not feeling well. I read that Panacur can cause vomiting. I will certainly call the vet first thing in the morning, but I'm so disheartened because I was hoping this would be the end of the gastrointestinal problems and the start of Leila putting on some weight! The other drugs on the market don't seem to be as effective at treating Giardia, so I am wary of what they are going to tell me. 

Any advice/thoughts/experience with Panacur or Giardia? Things I should tell my vet besides the above? Leila is currently 2lbs 2oz, so even one bout of vomiting is enough to worry me quite a lot :smhelp:


----------



## iheartbisou

omg...I don't have anything to add nor any advice as I've never dealt with this before but I feel sick now too about her. I'm so incredibly sorry for her. Poor baby. Hopefully somebody else will post who is familiar with this. Do you have any nutrical on hand to give her-just in case since she's so small?


----------



## ilovemymaltese

If I remeber correctly, my 1 pounder vomitted all her food from that, she had Giardia(and everything else!) They said NOT to give it to her after she's eaten. Silly me. :blush:


----------



## theboyz

Oh no!!!! I would be worried also.
When Chase had his first symptoms of Colitis he threw up and threw up and had bad diarrhea. The Vet said the little ones dehydrate so fast and put Chase on an IV.
I would check in with your Vet to be on the safe side.

I am so sorry this is happening.


----------



## EmmasMommy

I will keep Leila in my thoughts and prayers. Poor little babe. I am sure the vet will be able to find something effective that she will tolerate. Best of Luck today. Keep us abreast of the results. Hugs and nose licks,

Cat

BTW my Twinkle is 2.6 lbs and was born Sept 16th so she is a very similar age and size as Leila.


----------



## maltemom09

Oh poor Leila and mommy too :-( I hope she is feeling better this morning.


----------



## dex'smom

hows the baby this morning?


----------



## uniquelovdolce

OO WOW ! this worries me too so i can imagine how u frel . i have no advice for u , but def call the vet , i hope she hasnt thrown up again , but its true they do dehydrate fast so be careful. i would maybe give nutrical too if she seems lethargic but then again it might upset her tummy as well , so pls call the vet n let me now. she is tinier than my dolce as he was 2.13oz like 3 weeks ago. 

hugs for u n ur lil fluff.


----------



## pinkpixie1588

Thanks everyone. I called the vet a few minutes ago (they opened at 8:30), so the vet wasn't there yet, but the tech said they would call back as soon as he came in and they spoke with him about it. Leila seems sleepy (probably from being up half the night), but still alert and as soon as I woke up this morning she wanted to be right in my arms (she had been sitting with my boyfriend). No potty this AM, which is unusual. Obviously her stomach is empty. I'm about to try to get her to eat. Otherwise, I'll probably give her some Nutrical (although she absolutely HATES it). 

Willl update you all when I hear back...




ilovemymaltese said:


> If I remeber correctly, my 1 pounder vomitted all her food from that, she had Giardia(and everything else!) They said NOT to give it to her after she's eaten. Silly me. :blush:


Hmm..maybe yours was in pill or paste form? They gave mine in power form and told me to mix it in with wet food. 



EmmasMommy said:


> I will keep Leila in my thoughts and prayers. Poor little babe. I am sure the vet will be able to find something effective that she will tolerate. Best of Luck today. Keep us abreast of the results. Hugs and nose licks,
> 
> Cat
> 
> BTW my Twinkle is 2.6 lbs and was born Sept 16th so she is a very similar age and size as Leila.


Thanks for keeping us in your thoughts, I really appreciate it. I'm sure you can imagine where I'm coming from, since Twinkle is right around the same age/size--we really have to keep a close eye on them!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Yes, I would think they would put her on IV's to get fluids in her because she is so small. Be careful about that. She is such a beautiful little one. Is the nutrical liquid? Have you tried giving it to her in a syringe and putting it in the side of her mouth and pushing it down. They usually take it like that. Good luck to you......please keep us informed.


----------



## pinkpixie1588

Oy. Just called the vet AGAIN because they hadn't called back yet. I'm sure I seem overreactive. They seemed a little snippy with me, but it has been an hour and a half. :thmbdn:

They're going to call back. I'm less worried now, though. I did get her to eat some food (wet mixed with dry that had been soaked in water, so she could get as much water as possible). I gave her an ice cube, too, that she worked on for a while. Then I put one in her water bowl, so she's been drinking that off and on, too. I wrestled with her for the Nutrical...not much got in. She doesn't seem lethargic at all, though. Despite my best efforts to let her rest, she desperately wants to play keep away with the cat and she's bouncing all over the place.

I'm going to have to leave soon for a few hours for class and work, so I'm glad she's turned around a bit. My big concern now is trying to find her a different med.

ETA: Just got a phone call from the vet (FINALLY). They wanted me to withhold food and water for 12 hrs to let her 'stomach settle'. Obviously I've already fed her and given her water, so it's too late for that. Apparently he isn't convinced that the Panacur caused the vomiting because he never sees that reaction (although it is posted as one of the reactions online...). He thinks it could be some sort of bizarre coincidence. So, he wants me to keep her on a bland diet for the next 72 hours and retry the Panacur on Fri. If no vomiting until Fri and then she throws up after the Panacur, we know that's what caused it, and can go from there. 

It all seems sort of silly to me. She has never once thrown up before, and throws up EVERYTHING in her stomach only a few hours after having Panacur. Then he wants me to fast the 2 lb dog that just threw up everything in her system??? I think he might've been under the impression that the vomiting had JUST happened rather than 6 hours ago. We'll see. I'll be feeding her in small amounts throughout the day and encouraging her to drink. She hasn't vomited since 4:30 this am, so I think she got all of the med out of her system.


----------



## remy

oh ashley, i'm so sorry this is happening to leila. poor baby :bysmilie: i think these drugs are sometimes too strong and can make our little ones really sick. if she isn't eating, please give her some nutrical. also closely monitor her until you hear back from your vet. please keep us updated. sending hugs to you and leila :grouphug:


----------



## iheartbisou

at least she has a little something in her tummy now. Hopefully you'll get to speak with the Vet before you have to leave for the day. Bisou and I are going to say a little pray for sweet Leila.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

hoping that leila feels better soon , at east shes playing . thats a good sign .


----------



## drclee

I hope little Leila gets better soon!


----------



## Snow White

Awww poor baby. Romo and I will be thinking of you both. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## jmm

I've never seen Panacur cause vomiting either. However, parasites and an upset stomach surely can cause it.


----------



## LJSquishy

I'm so sorry Leila is ill right now.  I'm with you and I think it's from her medication...especially with her being young.

Sending lots of warm hugs & gentle kisses to little Miss Leila to get well soon!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Oy. Just called the vet AGAIN because they hadn't called back yet. I'm sure I seem overreactive. They seemed a little snippy with me, but it has been an hour and a half. :thmbdn:
> 
> They're going to call back. I'm less worried now, though. I did get her to eat some food (wet mixed with dry that had been soaked in water, so she could get as much water as possible). I gave her an ice cube, too, that she worked on for a while. Then I put one in her water bowl, so she's been drinking that off and on, too. I wrestled with her for the Nutrical...not much got in. She doesn't seem lethargic at all, though. Despite my best efforts to let her rest, she desperately wants to play keep away with the cat and she's bouncing all over the place.
> 
> I'm going to have to leave soon for a few hours for class and work, so I'm glad she's turned around a bit. My big concern now is trying to find her a different med.
> 
> ETA: Just got a phone call from the vet (FINALLY). They wanted me to withhold food and water for 12 hrs to let her 'stomach settle'. Obviously I've already fed her and given her water, so it's too late for that. Apparently he isn't convinced that the Panacur caused the vomiting because he never sees that reaction (although it is posted as one of the reactions online...). He thinks it could be some sort of bizarre coincidence. So, he wants me to keep her on a bland diet for the next 72 hours and retry the Panacur on Fri. If no vomiting until Fri and then she throws up after the Panacur, we know that's what caused it, and can go from there.
> 
> It all seems sort of silly to me. She has never once thrown up before, and throws up EVERYTHING in her stomach only a few hours after having Panacur. Then he wants me to fast the 2 lb dog that just threw up everything in her system??? I think he might've been under the impression that the vomiting had JUST happened rather than 6 hours ago. We'll see. I'll be feeding her in small amounts throughout the day and encouraging her to drink. She hasn't vomited since 4:30 this am, so I think she got all of the med out of her system.


 
how is leila doing ?


----------



## uniquelovdolce

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Oy. Just called the vet AGAIN because they hadn't called back yet. I'm sure I seem overreactive. They seemed a little snippy with me, but it has been an hour and a half. :thmbdn:
> 
> They're going to call back. I'm less worried now, though. I did get her to eat some food (wet mixed with dry that had been soaked in water, so she could get as much water as possible). I gave her an ice cube, too, that she worked on for a while. Then I put one in her water bowl, so she's been drinking that off and on, too. I wrestled with her for the Nutrical...not much got in. She doesn't seem lethargic at all, though. Despite my best efforts to let her rest, she desperately wants to play keep away with the cat and she's bouncing all over the place.
> 
> I'm going to have to leave soon for a few hours for class and work, so I'm glad she's turned around a bit. My big concern now is trying to find her a different med.
> 
> ETA: Just got a phone call from the vet (FINALLY). They wanted me to withhold food and water for 12 hrs to let her 'stomach settle'. Obviously I've already fed her and given her water, so it's too late for that. Apparently he isn't convinced that the Panacur caused the vomiting because he never sees that reaction (although it is posted as one of the reactions online...). He thinks it could be some sort of bizarre coincidence. So, he wants me to keep her on a bland diet for the next 72 hours and retry the Panacur on Fri. If no vomiting until Fri and then she throws up after the Panacur, we know that's what caused it, and can go from there.
> 
> It all seems sort of silly to me. She has never once thrown up before, and throws up EVERYTHING in her stomach only a few hours after having Panacur. Then he wants me to fast the 2 lb dog that just threw up everything in her system??? I think he might've been under the impression that the vomiting had JUST happened rather than 6 hours ago. We'll see. I'll be feeding her in small amounts throughout the day and encouraging her to drink. She hasn't vomited since 4:30 this am, so I think she got all of the med out of her system.


 
hows leila today ?


----------



## pinkpixie1588

Leila has been fine now that I've stopped the Panacur. She was really sleepy yesterday and rested most of the day, but by evening her appetite seemed to be back and she was running around with the zoomies. It's so hard because they want me to start it again tomorrow morning, and it's like I KNOW I'm going to be putting her through another bout of vomiting, but they want to be sure it's a reaction to the med and not some sort of fluke. It kills me...


----------



## Julie03

Awww Ashley, I'm so sorry Leila wasn't feeling well. But, it's good she's doing better now. Let us know how it goes when you start the med again. Poor little thing. I'd be heartbroken.


----------



## LJSquishy

I'm glad Leila is doing okay now, but I do agree that you have to give the meds one more shot so that the vet will believe that it is indeed the Panacur vs something else causing her vomiting. At least when you give her the meds this time, you will be ready for her to feel ill and can react faster. Of course, I hope she is able to take the meds this time around.


----------



## nekkidfish

Ashley, I somehow missed this. I hope that you and your baby have a better time with the medicine this time around. Maybe give it to her with a much smaller amount of food than you did initially? Maybe that way if she does get sick, there won't be as much in her tummy to get rid of.

Sending good vibes your way!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## barefoot contessa

Ashley, I just saw this post. I feel so terrible for you and darling Leila Mae! I think Jules idea Is great! Hoping she does not have a bad reaction tomorrow!

Hugs from Tessa , Halle and I,
Vicki


----------



## allheart

Keeping you and your precious baby in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mss

I hope she's okay when you try it again. I've had my dogs on Panacur a couple of times (I brought in a rescue that had giardia) and they didn't have that reaction at all. Of course they are much larger than your little one! :hugging:


----------



## Pure Paws

Whenever we have little one that are not feeling well and are concerned that they might not be eating enough or might get dehydrated we give them pedialyte. It has the electrolytes and sucrose and does a good job of putting fluids back in the system. You might also ask your vet about Drontal which is a pill that kills all parasites.


----------



## Snowbody

Ashley
I just saw this. I'm so sorry that you and little Leila are going through this. I would suspect the meds but who knows.I have very bad reactions to drugs and my docs can't believe what I react to. Is your vet used to treating very small dogs? Tyler had a bad reaction to anesthesia when he was neutered and we had 6 days of diarrhea and some vomiting. It's so hard to watch them go through it and scary because of their size and fear of hypoglycemia.They had to give him a hydration shot at the vet. He took some meds that settled his stomach and I was able to get a little honey into him on my finger and it seemed to help a bit when it was happening. 
If you can, try the medication when you know the vet will be around just in case you have to take her there. I'm hoping she'll be okay. 
Also are you okay with all the flooding going on in RI? I was thinking about you when I've seen the news stories.
Good luck and let us know how it goes.:grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota

so sorry to read this about Leila...I am glad that she is doing better. I hope that she continues 

hugs

Kat


----------



## jmm

Pure Paws said:


> Whenever we have little one that are not feeling well and are concerned that they might not be eating enough or might get dehydrated we give them pedialyte. It has the electrolytes and sucrose and does a good job of putting fluids back in the system. You might also ask your vet about Drontal which is a pill that kills all parasites.


Drontal and Panacur kill different types of parasites. One is not interchangable with the other.


----------



## pinkpixie1588

Thanks everyone for sending your thoughts and prayers our way!

I gave Leila a small bit of food (maybe 20 kibble with a teaspoon of soft food) with the Panacur mixed in at noon. So now, 3.5 hours later, no vomiting yet. We went for a pretty long walk afterward and she's been asleep for about an hour. I'm hoping this is a good sign, but I think last time I gave her the med around 9pm and she woke up vomiting around 2:30am, so I don't feel like we're TOTALLY past the threshold. I'll keep you posted, but hopefully there will be nothing eventful to report


----------



## nekkidfish

Good news Ashley. Hopefully with the small amount of food, and her body getting used to the med, you're on the right track! Give her hugs from us!! :wub:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Snowbody

Keeping our fingers and paws crossed.:wub:


----------



## Purple-peep

Oh the poor baby! It's so upsetting to see our fluffs sick

I sure hope she's feeing better and back to her old self real soon. She's such a little doll:wub:


----------



## pinkpixie1588

No news is good news, right? I have nothing eventful to report. We went for a walk on the beach after I last posted, came home, she ate again, has gone potty, but no vomiting. I hope we'll have as much luck on the rest of the days!


----------



## Snowbody

Sounds good so far. :thumbsup::thumbsup:Keep up the good work little Leila.:wub:


----------



## tamizami

just now seeing this and so sorry that you and poor leila are having to go thru it. sounds like you might be out of the woods now and she might be able to get all the meds down and kick this bug once and for all!

btw, i understand it, but i really hate it when the first suggestion at digestive issues is to withhold food and water. don't they realize how little these puppies are???? in the past, i immediately switch to a simple diet of 1 protein (usually boiled organic chicken breast or broiled white fish) and 1 carb (usually organic sweet potato) to help settle the stomach and see how they do on that. if she doesn't like nutrical, you can also switch to honey or caro syrup if you have that on hand. any of those will help kick up the glucose levels. 

also, if you are ever concerned about her not getting enough fluids, they don't necessarily need to keep your baby and put her on an IV, they can give a subcutaneous (under the skin) injection of fluids and anti-vomit medication if she really needs it. 

hopefully though, you won't need any of this advice and leila is on the road to full recovery!


----------



## Julie03

I'm so happy Leila is doing well.


----------



## pinkpixie1588

Day 2 is a success! No vomiting. Although, I think that has to do with giving her only a small amount of food with the med. While holding her afterward I could feel her sort of gagging and then swallowing what I imagine is a little bit of vomit. But, she is holding everything down and after that first hour or so no more gagging and she continues to eat throughout the day. 

4 more days of Panacur to go and then hopefully we can put it all behind us and she'll start feeling better and putting on some weight!  

Thanks again for all of your well wishes and great ideas !


----------



## nekkidfish

Great news Ashley!!! Keep it up Leila ... the medicine will be gone before you know it!!

HUGz! Jules


----------

